# Blank Pages....



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Tried on 3 different browsers and two different machines and various pages and/or subforums are displaying a white page w/ "nnn" in the upper left hand corner.

More specifically, when I click the link to see the "likes received", I'm redirected to the blank page...same for User CP and the SIM forum is rendering the same results.

Is anyone else experiencing this, or is it related to my profile?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes, the site has problems right now.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Ummm... I think you should watch THIS (below). Obviously, SOMEONE is out to "get" you...  Blank pages?? Triple "n" (nnn) in the UPPER LEFT HAND corner??? (if it was the upper right corner I might have a different opinion...)

Pay CLOSE attention...

Twilight Zone by Golden Earring


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

I get the same thing every now and then.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I have not been able to replicate this. Can you tell me what browser and operating system you are using?

-Philip


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Yungster said:


> I have not been able to replicate this. Can you tell me what browser and operating system you are using?
> 
> -Philip


It hasn't happened to me since this morning, so maybe it just self corrected? 

Firefox and Win7


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes I had problems accessing site from Tapatalk earlier this morning. Has been working fine last couple hours.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Its been working fine for a couple of hours now. For the record, I tried 2 different machines; one running Linux and one running Windows. On both platforms I tried firefox, chromium, and chrome.


----------

